

Rate my startup: AppMentor.com - pospischil

If you have considered pursuing an MBA, you no doubt have seen how competitive entry to the top schools is.  High GMAT/GPA and great work experience are pre-requisites rather than differentiators.  Setting oneself apart comes through application essays.<p>There are many consulting services out there to help with this.  Most cost thousands of dollars and either do more than many applicants feel comfortable with (ethical dilemmas) or offer services that applicants simply don't need (brainstorming, line-by-line editing).  To make matters worse, it's rarely clear who is actually offering the advice (expert?)<p>AppMentor is different -- real experts (students who have been accepted to top programs) offer ONLY high level feedback on applicant essays, for one very low price.<p>We have been fortunate enough to sign up a large number of mentors (currently 38 accepted students), but we are having trouble raising consumer awareness.  I am very curious to hear what everyone thinks about the service, the execution, and any marketing insights!  Thanks in advance for your help!<p>http://www.appmentor.com
======
pospischil
Direct link: <http://www.appmentor.com>

------
r8yp
interesting site good luck with it, would you like to rate my startup it's
called

"R8 Your Politician"

<http://nitechblog.com/blog/p.php?id=543>

<http://www.R8YourPolitician.co.uk> <http://www.R8YourPolitician.com>
<http://www.R8YourPolitician.TV>

R8YourPolitician.US & .CA are their but not much done on them

